# Soooo Many Choices



## danbono (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All I'm in the market to up grade from my 1 yr old vertical electric smoker to a charcoal one.. One with a side box/horizontal offset.
But there are soooo many choices Brinkman/Charbroil/Char Griller. How does one decide which is best? I don't cook/smoke for a lot of people, just me and my wife. Don't know how much I would use the smoker in the winter months here in New Jersey.
I've been reading an reading about the different models, it's making me crazy..I do have a few Home depots  and Lowe's close to me, been to them but, most models are NOT on display.
Any help in sorting this maze out will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Dan
PS I don't have many tools for some of mods needed.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Dan

ok lets start with what price range do you want to be in?

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 6, 2013)

HI price range $100-300. Been reading about a few in the $179.00 price range, don't really know IF it is worth going to the $300 ones.
Thanks Dan


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan, morning...   Buying a SFB Smoker that is of lesser quality, (craftsman ship), unless you fix it so it will work properly, it will tick you off every time you use it....

Fixing the door leaks, adjusting the exhaust stack height, the fire box to cook chamber opening was initially installed at the wrong height, a charcoal basket that doesn't "breathe"  properly, air vents that don't work as they should,etc is a fairly big job to get the smoker to work to the point you enjoy firing it up to smoke some great Q....

Look at revues of what folks had to do to their smokers, that are available in your area, and look at the smoker in person....  It's unfortunate most manufacturers build a smoker for the $$$$'s and don't have a clue how they should work...  If you could find someone to build one for you, that would be very cool and probably expensive....  but it would last forever.....  

Ribwizzard has built some very nice smaller SFB smokers... And they work....  I can tell that from the design...   maybe you could get some ideas from his smokers and have one built locally....

After viewing the problems folks have had, I can't recommend any Big Box store smoker..... 

Smoking  Q should be relaxing, enjoyable, and something everyone should look forward to.....    There's my disheartening 2 cents....  

Dave


----------



## themule69 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan

here is a link to some of the choices. it will also have reviews. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/horizontal-offset-smokers?sort=rating

I would say get one with a thicker firebox. Since I don't have any of them I can't say first hand.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jerseydrew (Jun 6, 2013)

for your price range i would look into a WSM best bang for your buck in that price and will produce easy and GREAT Q. as mentioned the $200 side fire box ones will wind up pissing you off more than anything but with practice and a lot of baby sitting it can produce good food. 

i like the WSM with a BBQ Guru, it is the most set and forget you can get with Q. i have been looking into getting something new though just for more capacity.


----------



## danbono (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All
Jersey Drew: WSM is out of the picture. One of big reasons I'm looking at the horizontal offset is every thing is on one grill.. Getting to 2nd grill on my  Electric smoker is a major "PIA"..The WSM would be the choice if wasn't for the 2 grill setup.

Dave: Smoking an smokers aren't very big my area, so getting some one to make one would almost be impossible, and costly.
I do know there are the problems with the inexpensive offsets. Today I able to see and touch the Brinkmann Smoke N' Pit Charcoal Grill and Smoker at Home Depot. Wasn't built that badly. The smoking chamber was huge. I have read some of the unfavorable reviews concerning that model.

Mule 69: I'll check the ratings on the link you posted.

Thanks All for your fast replies.
Dan


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan, what exactly do you mean everything is in 1 grill?    If you mean you want the option to smoke and grill i'll give you another solution.


----------



## seenred (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Dan.

I'll chime in with the other guys...if you're dead set on an offset horizontal smoker with SFB, the retail ones in your price range are not at all well made, and would require a lot of mods to make them something you'll be happy with.  Offset pits that are ready to cook on with no mods are much more expensive than $300.  As Drew already mentioned, a really good charcoal smoker in your price range is the WSM...But its a bullet smoker and not an offset.  

If you really want an offset, and don't mind being patient, Craigslist could be an option.  We have members who occasionally find great bargains on used pits there.

Edit:  I recall a member telling me a week or 2 ago that they found a used Oklahoma Joes Offset for 200...don't remember if they found it on CL or not.

Good luck!

Red


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan, maybe there is a Technical School that has a welding shop....  some student could build it for a project....


----------



## themule69 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to agree with Red WSM is a nice setup. Craigslist is also a good place to look. yard sales are also good.

Hope that helps.

David


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 6, 2013)

WRT the "2 grill setup", what he doesn't like is having to remove the top grate to get to the lower grate.  It's a PITA to him.    That narrows his choices to either an offset with a larger horizontal grate, or a vertical cabinet smoker with easy access shelves.


----------



## danbono (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All
"Dan, what exactly do you mean everything is in 1 grill?    If you mean you want the option to smoke and grill i'll give you another solution"

FWI Smoker: I can always use the firebox for  small grill, when I want to just grill. 
Main problem is getting to my 2nd grill in my Vertical Electric smoker\, is a major PIA
What I meant is I want all my smoked food on 1 grill.I just want to open the lid and be able to get too all my food.
 I don't want too smoke n grill same time.
Thanks Dan


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 6, 2013)

For your price range you are not going to find a great horizontal offset - they are all going to be flimsy metal and full of air leaks. I started with a Char-Griller Pro horizontal offset, spent $175 on the smoker and another $50 modifing it. It never worked well, was a pain in the butt to use, and I sold it on Craigslist for $80, and bought a 22.5" WSM - best money I ever spent!

The WSM works great straigh out of the box, holds a ton of meat, doesn't take up a lot of deck space (like the CG Pro), and is backed by Weber very well. I can honestly say I really, really wish somebody had been around to tell me to get the WSM from the get-go and save myself a lot of money and frustration.


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 6, 2013)

I just purchased a Char-Griller Pro with a side firebox.  I will admit that I did get it for the large grill surface, smoking was going to be a secondary option for me.  I have yet to grill on the main surface.  I will admit that I don't know much about smoking meat, but I really like the smoker/grill.  I've done ribs, pulled pork, chicken, hotdogs, and a meatloaf. Every meal has been met with rave reviews by those eating it.  Is it the best smoker, probably not.  Does it take a watchful eye, yes it does.  Do I like the results, you bet. I don't mind watching the temperature and feeding a fire.  I spent a whopping $165 dollars on the thing, and have had some of my best summer cooking ever.  I've been a grilling for 35 years on all types of grills.  My old Weber gave up the ghost after 30+ years. 

Having a good experience with a cheap smoker can be done.  You just have to know what you like to do, and how much the problems will bother you. Given my results and the way I use this grill/smoker, I would buy it again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 6, 2013)

yup..  I have to agree with all others..  the cheap off sets really do suck...  with all the air leaks it's so hard to keep temps down in the ideal cooking range...  

When looking at smokers..  look at the fit and trim of all the doors, the air vents, the extra bolt holes...  you'll see daylight through all these gaps...  so when you try to choke the fire down with the intake vent it will draw air through all these air leaks...  your temps will not come down as you would like them too...  know you start getting PO'd..  before you know it this smoker will be sitting on the sidelines (wasted money) and you will be going back to the other smoker your comfortable with...  

I have heard the Oklahoma Joe is a little better than the others that the big box stores sell...  see what others have to say about them....


----------



## themule69 (Jun 6, 2013)

jeoberg said:


> I just purchased a Char-Griller Pro with a side firebox.  I will admit that I did get it for the large grill surface, smoking was going to be a secondary option for me.  I have yet to grill on the main surface.  I will admit that I don't know much about smoking meat, but I really like the smoker/grill.  I've done ribs, pulled pork, chicken, hotdogs, and a meatloaf. Every meal has been met with rave reviews by those eating it.  Is it the best smoker, probably not.  Does it take a watchful eye, yes it does.  Do I like the results, you bet. I don't mind watching the temperature and feeding a fire.  I spent a whopping $165 dollars on the thing, and have had some of my best summer cooking ever.  I've been a grilling for 35 years on all types of grills.  My old Weber gave up the ghost after 30+ years.
> 
> Having a good experience with a cheap smoker can be done.  You just have to know what you like to do, and how much the problems will bother you. Given my results and the way I use this grill/smoker, I would buy it again.


Jeoberg i am so happy it is working for you. you can get great Q out of almost anything if you are willing to work for it. I like my UDS. it is the junkie smoker i built. i also have a BGE and others.

If it makes you have a good summer. It is money well spent. It is all a matter of preferance and budget. some like hands on some don't. You need to wright a review.

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 6, 2013)

David, I planned on writing a review on the char-griller as soon as I used it as a grill.  My youngest's birthday is coming up, and that is a day for quick grilling.  There will be a whole lot of brats, dogs and burgers that day. Not a day for a long cooking session. I even have plans to use the side fire box to cook up my peppers and onions.  Should be a fun day.


----------



## bookem (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan, I just picked up a new Oklahoma Joe from HD for $350, it was a clearance or return item, but was never used.  I used it this weekend without any mods.  That's this weekend's project.  I liked the space compared to my ECB.  I definitely know what you're talking about with the two layers of grill racks, it's a pain.  The Trailmaster has gotten a lot of run lately on the forum too, that's in your price range.


----------



## danbono (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi All I think I got it narrowed down to the Brinkmann Trailmaster @ 299 and Brinkmann the Smoke n Pit @ 179. Both are available at one of my Home Depots. I will also get a veteran 10% discount.
Just not sure if the $120 more will make a big  difference performance wise?
 No rush do anything right now.
Would really like to hear from the ones who purchased them recently.

Thanks Dan


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Good luck with your choice..


----------



## danbono (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All I might have a chance at buying th Brinkmann Smoke N pit, with all the mods/ baffle/extended smoke stack/tuning plates,2 temp controls,for  only$140.00.Looks good in the picture.Only problem is it is lighter then Trailmaster. Don't know how well it will hold temps.
Was in Home Depot this morning looking forTrailmaster. They  had 2 in the box but the boxes weren't in great shape.
Thanks Dan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 9, 2013)

welp..  see if you can get an honest answer from the seller as to why they are selling it...  thinking I might know the answer already...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 9, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I might have a chance at buying th Brinkmann Smoke N pit, with all the mods/ baffle/extended smoke stack/tuning plates,2 temp controls,for only$140.00.Looks good in the picture.Only problem is it is lighter then Trailmaster. Don't know how well it will hold temps.
> Was in Home Depot this morning looking forTrailmaster. They had 2 in the box but the boxes weren't in great shape.
> Thanks Dan


Ask for a discount on the damaged boxes. then if the item is damaged you can always return it. Home Depot here is good about disconts on damaged boxes. also easy return policy.

As JD said. ask them why they are selling. Ask if they replaced it. If so what did they replace it with?

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All Here is the add for the smoker, looks new in the pic.
Thanks Dan

For sale Brinkmann Smoke 'N Pit Barbecue BBQ Smoker with modifications. $140
 I'm selling this because I have 2 smokers, and I need to free up garage space.
 It works great and is perfect for large parties.
 Can be used as a smoker or easily converted to use as a charcoal grill.

 Has been kept in the garage all it's life, and cleaned after every use.

 Comes with manual and all original parts including large charcoal tray (pictured) for using it as a grill.


 I made a few modifications to it to improve performance:
 - Added 2 thermometers to better gauge smoker temperature
 - Extended the chimney to improve flow of smoke across grill area
 - Added baffles to eliminate hot spots and even out temperature across grilling surface. Both ends of the grilling area stay within 5-10 degrees of each other.
 - Added a stainless charcoal basket to the fire box to provide more efficient burning.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan,

Have you searched and read through some of the Smoke N Pit threads ?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Smoke+N+pit

There's a number of them discussing mods, performance, etc.


----------



## danbono (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Demosthenes9 I did all the reading I could find on the Brinkmann Smoke N Pit. Some good, some bad I guess all depends on how you are going to use it, long smokes/short smokes/grilling.
I'm thinking he already did the mods so it must be working pretty good. So the $140 sounds pretty good to me.I won't be using it that much during the winter months, so holding temps shouldn't be a problem.
I know the Trailmaster is about 70 lbs heavier the Smoke n Pit.

Thanks Dan


----------



## themule69 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan

I am not sure what one cost new. That sounds like a good price if it is a smoker that will work to you likings. Of course I would ask for a discount. Maybe a bag of coal. a set of tongs. anything i could get thrown in.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi The Brinkmann Smoke N Pit sells for $179.00. This one has all the mods done and cured and  ready to go.:yahoo: So for $140 not a bad deal.
The Trailmaster box was real heavy.It sells for 299.00, then I have to put it together and do all the mods.:devil:
To be continued..........

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi All The decision is now over. I picked up the Brinmann Smoke N Pit for $140. It was in pretty good shape for 3 1/2 yr old unit,either he didn't use it much or took very good care of it.
I will post pics when I put it back together again, Had to take it apart so it would fit into my compact car. I did notice a gap around the firebox lid and where the vent is.
I'm going to give a test burn , then seal the gaps with Hi temp red silicone. The tuning plates  and baffle  were made out of  thin metal , don't know if that would cause a problem. I'm assuming that they are there  just to direct the smoke/heat, and not for  heat retaining.The charcoal basket is just a vegetable grill type of wok thing, so another basket made from expended metal may be on the list of things to do.
Also going to paint the fire box and maybe the pit with hi temp paint.
Overall I'm quite happy with the unit.
Guy many thanks for fast replies and info.
Dan


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

Now it is time for QVIEW. We wanna see some Q

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 10, 2013)

DSC01732.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 10, 2013





Hi All No q-view yet, raining here for the next few days..I want to do a test cook and check for leaks, I'm sure I'll find enough to keep busy.
I already see a major gap on the side of the firebox door and on the side door, where the vent is, hope you can them see in the pics.Im going to have to buy a BIG tube of the sealant:yahoo:
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi All I'm having trouble uploading the rest of the pics..Stay tune for more pics whenever the computer feels like  cooperating..
Dan
PS Saw this clamps in another post.just might be the cure for gap on the fire box door? Have No idea how they work.
http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-horizontal-toggle-clamp-96233.html


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I'm having trouble uploading the rest of the pics..Stay tune for more pics whenever the computer feels like cooperating..
> Dan
> PS Saw this clamps in another post.just might be the cure for gap on the fire box door? Have No idea how they work.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-horizontal-toggle-clamp-96233.html


the clamp looks like it would work


----------



## danbono (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi All Well I fired up the Smoke N pit today. Leaks are not bad,just around the pit lid/sides n front.
Temps are a problem also a 70* difference according to my Maverick 732, I'm using the food probe on one side as a thermometer. The  2 Smoky River temp gauges on  each side  are only off by 10*. Could it be that my Maverick 732  food probe is only good in meat?
There is a baffle by the firebox and 3 tuning plates, the plates are thin metal. I've got the plates  by the baffle, so I'm thinking the heat should go away from there?
I wish I could post some pics,but for some reason the computer is still NOT cooperating.:wife:
All N All I'm happy with Smoke N Pit.. Just have to seal the lid..

Thanks Dan


----------



## themule69 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan

After you get the lid sealed try again. No your Maverick doesn't know the differance from food or air.

 thenplay with moving the tuning plates. you might ask the guy you bought it from where he ran the tuning plates.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Temps were high 280-210 until the rain shower, then they dropped I can't get them back up again..This is all new to new. I added more charcoal  and the temps are hovering around the 180 mark.
If I want to increase the temps open fire box  vent all the way same with smoke stack?
After 1/2 bag of 20 lbs charcoal the ribs are now in the oven

Thanks Dan
I'll get the hang of this one day.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 11, 2013)

Keep the top vent all the way open. Adjust the heat with the bottom vent. If it has air leaks. You might have the bottom  vent all the way closed. You may need to adjust the anount of charcoal you are using.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi David

 Sure eats alot of charcoal.
Adjust the heat with the bottom vent=side box vent, smoke stack open full. Will give it a try next time.Just ordered some mini splits 2x6 this thing was eaten up chunks like crazy.  I'll get the hang  of this soon or run of money trying..:)
My baffle comes straight out towards the tuning plates. Maybe I should bend it downwards under the tuning plates. Also thinking of geting 1/8-1/4" tuning plates,t need to find someone in my area to cut them for me.
Thanks Dan


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 11, 2013)

The metal on the smoker is very thin and does not like things like rain and especially wind - it will sap all your heat and you will have a heck of a time getting it back up. You might try drapping a welding blanket over the cook chamber to help block wind and retain heat. And you will definately need a better charcoal basket.

As for you clamps you might try these: http://www.thetoggleclampstore.com/431.html  , the other ones would work but are a huge amount of overkill for what you are doing. If you can put some fire gasket between the clamp bolting plate and the firebox body to help prevent the clamps from gettting to hot to touch.


----------



## danbono (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi All A better charcoal basket is in the works, also stove rope gasket for the sides and front of the pit lid.
Funny thing I was worried about the gap on the sidebox lid n vent door, but they didn't seem to leak at all, to my surprise.
Yup rain really dropped the temps from 280 down to 180 in no time.Still have to work on the temp difference side to side.

 The vertical electric smoker  was soooo much easier. The offset burns alot of wood, chunks3  in 1 1/2 hrs.The Electric 1 chunk would last for 2 hrs.I'm guessing that with the offset the wood sits right on the charcoal, where as with electric the wood sits on the lava rocks
But I think I'm going to like the offset better, once I get it figured out..

Thanks Dan
PS Wish I could upload some pics.


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 11, 2013)

I like wood splits better than the chunks, they seem to burn longer.  I'm still trying different chunk charcoal to see which burns the best for me. The last smoke I just used charcoal to start it and burned wood splits the rest of the burn. Kept the temp in my Char-Griller very stable.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All A better charcoal basket is in the works, also stove rope gasket for the sides and front of the pit lid.
> *Funny thing I was worried about the gap on the sidebox lid n vent door, but they didn't seem to leak at all, to my surprise.*
> Yup rain really dropped the temps from 280 down to 180 in no time.Still have to work on the temp difference side to side.
> 
> ...


Dan, evening.... That's probably due to the "negative" pressure in the FB....  The cooker is sucking out the heat/smoke from the firebox and also bringing in cold air.....   Seal the SFB door and all the other leaks to get the smoker to work right.....  

Dave


----------



## danbono (Jun 12, 2013)

DSC01723.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 12, 2013





Hi All here is the pit.Check out the baffle and  basket. Should the baffle be slanted downwards. The basket didn't work all  that great ash built up in the basket, had to shake it afew times.
Thanks Dan
Hope I can upload more pics????


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All here is the pit.Check out the baffle and basket. *Should the baffle be slanted downwards.* The basket didn't work all that great ash built up in the basket, had to shake it afew times.
> Thanks Dan
> Hope I can upload more pics????


Dan morning....   No.... do not bend the baffle downward..... That restricts the heat / smoke flow....  Folks do that to skimp on metal and take the easy way out.....    The plates should be at the upper level of the opening....   If all else fails, lower the opening between the FB and CC... Keep it large enough for good air / heat flow, then lower the plates, if you need more cooking room... Spacing of the plates adjust the heat to the cooking grate to even it out or create hot and cool zones....  

Dave


----------



## danbono (Jun 12, 2013)

Afternoon David
 Right now the baffle is level with the tuning plates. I thought the idea of the baffle was to direct the heat under the tuning plates, for even heat side to side.

Thanks Dan
PS I'm having a hard time finding expanded metal 18 ga. with 3/4" openings.for the charcoal basket.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 12, 2013)

Also another thing you need to do is extend the exhaust vent down to just above grate level. Go to HD or Lowes (or whatever is close) and buy the heavy duty dryer venting - not the cheap foil/plastic one, you want the one made out of metal. Use a hose clamp to attach it to the bottom of the exhaust vent inside of the smoke chamber then follow the curve of the lid and stop about 2" above the grates. If you want to secure the end near the grate well, drill a 1/4" hole so it passes through the side of the smoker lid and the vent tubing - then use a 1/4" bolt, washer, and wingnut to secure the tubing to the side of the lid.

Also - yeah the basket sucks. I had a similar smoker (before I sold it) and used that same basket for a while before chucking it and making a better one.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 12, 2013)

Look around for a scap metel place or a welding sho[p. they might would sell you a piece of expanded metal.

Also it would be a good idea if you started a new thread on your improvements to this smoker. That way it will be easier for others who have the same smoker to find. when you do leave a link at the bottom of this thread. so the people who have been fallong it. can easly find the improvent thread.

Just my .02

happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All Here is how I started the pit the other day..Hot coals went in the middle.Still waiting for metal tro make the basket.Is there a better way to start?
Tuning plates the thicker the better?












DSC01745.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 14, 2013


















DSC01746.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 14, 2013






Thanks Dan
PS The smoke stack does come down to grill level


----------



## danbono (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi All Would 12 Ga. Cold rolled steel be good for the tuning plates? Here is what I'm looking at: http://www.speedymetals.com/information/material23.html 
https://www.stainlesssupply.com/order-metal-online/docs/g4c1061s36ss0p0/cold-rolled-steel-sheet.htm
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi All Here is what I used for tuning Plates. Read about it somewhere in this forum .I took the charcoal tray that runs the length of the cooking chamber, turned it upside down and placed it by firebox opening.Hope it shows in the pics.If I can get them uploaded.
Tonite I just used the firebox as a grill. Put 1/2 Weber chimney of Kingsford charcoal into my home made basket. Temps were only off by 20* side to side, much better then last time. I think with a little more working on the problem, the temps would even out some more.
I wasn't happy about the way the grill worked, next time I have to get the grill grates closer to charcoal. The charcoal was 6" from the grills.
My highest temp by the firebox only reached 220, could the low temp be from only using 1/2 chimney of coals? Another thing I will have to play around with.













DSC01771.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 19, 2013






Thanks Dan

PS I would to get temps up to around 250-275


----------



## floyd (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan,

I too have been struggling with the same decision. After MUCH reading,. blogging, and store visits, I bought an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. It is well built, twice as heavy as the Brinkman and 4 times as heavy as the CharBroil offset. There are a few mods I will make to help even the temp and on all smokers you ill have to seal some smoke leakage. No quality is what it used to be, even for the $1000+ smokers. I'll let you know how much I like it but it is the best one I can find for $400 and that was at Lowes.

Good luck!

/s/ Floyd


----------



## danbono (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi I'm pretty happy with my Brinkmanns Smoke n Pit.. So far only fired it up 2X. I don't do long cooks so the SnP should work fine for me.
Good Luck with your Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. Yeah heavier is always better.I bought my SnP second hand, so for the price I'm pleased.
I started with  Master Forge Electric Veritcal smoker,but having meat on two shelves was becoming a "PIA". Might used the E smoker in the Winter for a quick smoke then into the oven.
Dan


----------

